# Top 3 Least-Liked Christmas Carols



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm a huge lover of Christmas music, and we have it playing, loudly and non-stop, whenever Carrie leaves the house. 

But there are some I can't stand. Let's leave out the novelty ones - like "Grandma Got Run Over..." and "Frosty the Snowman" - those go without saying. Those annoyances aside, here are my Top 3 Least-Liked Christmas Carols:

#3. Do You Hear What I Hear? It's a pretty tune, but gets kind of repetitive. Yes! I hear!

#2. The 12 Days of Christmas. It's just way too long. I like it up to Day 5.

#1. The Little Drummer Boy. This also falls in the "too long" category. And whenever I hear this one, I imagine the manger scene, all peaceful and serene, snow falling lightly, babe asleep in Mary's arms... and this boy playing his drum? I can hear Mary saying "Eh! Enough with the drums! You've honored him enough! Can't you see the babe's asleep in the hay?"

Okay, back to my Burl Ives tracks.

What are your "least-loved" Christmas songs?


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Pretty much anything written in the 90's.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Harvey said:


> I'm a huge lover of Christmas music, and we have it playing, loudly and non-stop, whenever Carrie leaves the house.
> 
> But there are some I can't stand. Let's leave out the novelty ones - like "Grandma Got Run Over..." and "Frosty the Snowman" - those go without saying. Those annoyances aside, here are my Top 3 Least-Liked Christmas Carols:


sorry, harvey, i gotta disagree, i like the novelty christmas songs!

but i do agree 12 days goes on way too long.


----------



## Not Here Anymore (May 16, 2012)

I love Christmas music, too, but I've heard enough "Do You Hear What I Hear" to last me until next Christmas!  It seems to be heavily in the rotation on every radio station around here. How many versions are there?


----------



## bce (Nov 17, 2009)

I have to tell you that you are wrong on the Little Drummer Boy, it is the best.  I make everyone in the car/room be quiet when it is on.  When my kids were little they would laugh at me when I cry at the end of the show.  I have to watch it alone now.

However, it is on my list of the 3 worst ones.  I hate the Bing Crosby/David Bowie version.

#2: Go Tell It On The Mountain.  That is a song for vacation bible school.

#1: The one about the shoes a kid buys for their mother.  I never liked it and we have to turn it off if it comes on because my oldest son's girlfriend lost her Mom on Christmas when she was 12 (17 years ago).


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

bce said:


> I have to tell you that you are wrong on the Little Drummer Boy, it is the best. I make everyone in the car/room be quiet when it is on. When my kids were little they would laugh at me when I cry at the end of the show. I have to watch it alone now.
> 
> However, it is on my list of the 3 worst ones. *I hate the Bing Crosby/David Bowie version.*
> 
> ...


Funny you should say that. The Bing Crosby/David Bowie version is my favorite!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

A few years ago they made a big deal of writing a Maine Christmas Song because, apparently, Maine didn't have a Christmas Song. Is this a tradition in other states? I don't know. Anyway, lots of whoop-de-doo about writing the song and getting it recorded, and then they came up with this {thing} which I detest. I can't stand the long one minute preachy intro that morphs into a country-western song. Hello, is Maine anywhere near Nashville? I don't think so! Probably some of you will listen to this and think it is fine or even great, but I can't stand it. Just listening to it to make this post gave me a headache. LOL.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

I know this might seem awful to all of you out there but I really can't stand the Band Aid song "Do They Know It's Christmas?"  I think it's wonderful that it raised money for Africa 30 years ago but it is played almost every hour on our holiday station here and there's just something about it that gets on my last nerve.

The other night I turned off the radio when they played the song about the shoes.  That's not a Christmas song to me.  I like happy music that reminds me that life isn't all awful and there's some joy out there.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Ah, you've all given me a good list of additional songs to avoid!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Really, I have to admit, even the ones I like the least I still like.


Betsy


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Does Last Christmas count?  I was in K-Mart this morning and they played 2 versions of it back to back


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

"I'm Gettin' Nothin' For Christmas"
"All I Want For Christmas is my Two Front Teeth"
A tie between "Mele Kalikimaka" and "Feliz Navidad"

I know there are others, but I've heard these so much in the last week that it's driving me crazy.

Oh yeah, anything by Spike Jones.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

"Feliz Navidad" and  "Mele Kalikimaka".


----------



## JenniferShirk (Nov 15, 2010)

Tatiana said:


> "Feliz Navidad" and "Mele Kalikimaka".


Totally here ya on "Feliz Navidad"!! 

But Mele Kalikmaka? I like that one. Probably because I think of Christmas Vacation movie when I hear it. LOL!!

"All I want for Christmas is my Two Front Teeth" : Ugh.

and

I cannot stand this song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xb5vwcP_ZO8 
("I'm the Angel in the Christmas Play")


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I was going to agree with Feliz Navidad, but I still sing along with all of them!  I think I'm with Betsy, even the ones I like the least, I still like.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

'The Christmas Shoes' is too sappy for reality.  The only thing sappier is the movie they made from it. 

I am really really tired of 'The First Noel'. I keep trying to get our choir director to delete it from his Christmas program, but so far he's not done so. 

I don't mind 'What Child is This' so much. . . except that it's really really hard to sing because there's no place to breathe! 

Oh, and then there's 'Silent Night', which really, I like just fine, except the Stevie Nicks recording.  She sounds like a goat.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I don't even know this one about the shoes that everyone seems to hate.

I don't like "Feliz Navidad", but I think the tune could be okay... it's just the whiny voice that drives me up the wall. And any song that's barked by dogs or squeaked by chipmunks. And the grandma/reindeer thing. And "Santa Claus is coming to town" and "Jingle Bell Rock". That's more than three... oh well.



Ann in Arlington said:


> Oh, and then there's 'Silent Night', which really, I like just fine, except the Stevie Nicks recording. She sounds like a goat.


  I have never heard that description of her voice before, but you know... it's remarkably accurate. (I actually like her voice, but not for Christmas carols.) But "Silent Night" is difficult to sing well, I think. It sounds good with a full choir but rarely very good by a solo singer.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> I have never heard that description of her voice before, but you know... it's remarkably accurate. (I actually like her voice, but not for Christmas carols.) But "Silent Night" is difficult to sing well, I think. It sounds good with a full choir but rarely very good by a solo singer.


I'd agree with that -- mostly because of the pitches/intervals. If you're going to sing it as a solo you need really good breath support -- and a good accompaniment. So often solo singers scoop from the lower notes to the higher notes. And I absolutely hate when they do a sort of warble on the notes -- I think they think it sounds fancy or professional or something. To me it just sounds like they couldn't hit the right note the first time and had to move through a few of them to find it.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> I don't even know this one about the shoes that everyone seems to hate.


I never heard of it either, but I did a little googling and found a YouTube. It's pretty horrible. It's right up there with:

_See the tree how big it's grown
But friend, it hasn't been so long
It wasn't big..._

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> And any song that's barked by dogs or squeaked by chipmunks. And the grandma/reindeer thing. And "Santa Claus is coming to town" and "Jingle Bell Rock". That's more than three... oh well.


O.K. this has reminded me of "Blue Christmas" by Porky Pig. . . .which is actually pretty hilarious. . . .


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

The Christmas Shoes.  Horrible.  
Feliz Navidad.  
That dogs barking song.  Just yuck. 
deb


----------



## julidrevezzo (Sep 15, 2012)

Jingle Bells. OMG. I can't stand it.... *laughs* I don't know why, it's just always been my least favorite.


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> O.K. this has reminded me of "Blue Christmas" by Porky Pig. . . .which is actually pretty hilarious. . . .


That song, not by Porky, makes my top three list, anyway. In fact, I would gladly put it at 1, 2, and 3, pick any rendition. Don't know why exactly, but I hate it so much.

We Three Kings is one of my favorites, and I actually like some versions of the 12 Days of Christmas.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Martel47 said:


> That song, not by Porky, makes my top three list, anyway. In fact, I would gladly put it at 1, 2, and 3, pick any rendition. Don't know why exactly, but I hate it so much.
> 
> We Three Kings is one of my favorites, and I actually like some versions of the 12 Days of Christmas.


I'm actually NOT a fan of _Blue Christmas_ . . . . I'm not a fan of Elvis either. But the Porky Pig version always makes me laugh.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> O.K. this has reminded me of "Blue Christmas" by Porky Pig. . . .which is actually pretty hilarious. . . .


See, I just find that one annoying. I only made it halfway through the clip. I suppose it could be funny _once_... but just imagine if they played that on the radio as often as they play Good King Wenceslas (which I do like, though not ten times a day).


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I pretty much like to listen to all Christmas Carols but I really don't like the versions where the artist decides to change the tune.  I find that really annoying (you just can't sing along with that).


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I never heard of it either, but I did a little googling and found a YouTube. It's pretty horrible. It's right up there with:
> 
> _See the tree how big it's grown
> But friend, it hasn't been so long
> ...


After Porky, I didn't want to put myself through anything else, so I just Googled the lyrics. Bad enough. It's weird, many traditional carols (yes, even the happy ones) make me all mushy and teary, but when it's _intended_ to be a tear-jerker, it's just cringeworthy. Right up there with that tree thing and with _Seasons in the Sun_, too.

And according to Wikipedia, "_In 2011, the song was named "The Worst Christmas Song Ever" by Gawker.com, following a weeks-long survey of commenter votes.[7]_".


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I do not like Elvis' Blue Christmas either but was reluctant to post it.  
Not a fan of Elvis either.  
deb


----------

